# Desfasador de señal periodica



## Swivel (Jun 29, 2008)

Hola, antes de crear el tema utilicé el buscador interno para no repetir la pregunta y aunque había un tema muy similar, la solución no me funciono.

Tengo un problema, consiste en crear un circuito capaz de comparar dos señales ( que en general serán senoidales) de voltajes pequeños y que tienen casi la misma forma, me explico, la primera señal es completamente periódica (frecuencia fija) y vendrá de un generador de funciones que excitará un transductor a 20kHz aprox. ( Que será amplificada con  su respectivo amplificador), la segunda señal vendrá de un fotodiodo ( receptor de luz que funciona por efecto fotoeléctrico), que recibe una señal de luz de láser reflejada sobre el transductor vibrando, esa señal recibida será muy similar en forma a la primera señal mencionada, pero además contendrá información física sobre la superficie del transductor, la cual se verá como pequeño ruido superpuesto y es la que deseo estudiar. El fotodiodo es preamplificado y luego va hacia un filtro pasabanda para eliminar todo el ruido externo y así quedarme con las frecuencias al rededor de los 20kHz.

Mi problema está en que para poder restar la primera señal y la segunda señal para poder obtener la información extra que me da el fotodiodo, necesito que ambas estén en igual fase y amplitud, también podrían estar en contrafase y solo tendría que ajustar la amplitud para poder quedarme con el ruido superpuesto de la segunda señal (eso pienso), entonces sea cualquiera de ambos casos, para buscar igual fase o contrafase necesito un circuito que me desfase la primera o segunda señal y además que pueda regular su amplitud, aunque eso es mas  fácil.
Probé un circuito que expuso mabauti  ===>
===> http://www.aleph.co.jp/~takeda/radio/phaser/img/phaser.gif
y no me funcionó como quiero, ya que me distorsiona la señal, probé  un pulso cuadrado y en el periodo alto la señal me la corta en forma de V ( se forman como dos montañas juntas), supongo que se debe a que el condensador no es capaz de leer la señal de forma rápida y eficiente, como si la señal perdiese resolución. 

¿Alguna sugerencia?, deseo que sea un circuito Activo

De antemano gracias


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 29, 2008)

El desfasador que ví en la facultad tiene una diferencia respecto de la topología de Mabauti, en donde el tiene el capacitor yo tengo un resistor variable (para ajustar el retardo), y entre la entrada no inversora y masa tengo el capacitor.
Los dos resistores de arriba tienen que ser iguales, de 10Kohm a 100Kohm.
La relación del potenciómetro a fase es:

Rpot = [tan (desfase/2) ] / (2 pi f C)

donde Rpot es el resistor variable (que va entre entrada no inversora del op-amp y fuente de señal), f es la frecuencia de la señal a desfasar, C capacidad del capacitor (que va de la entrada no inversora a masa).

Esto no lo pruebes con un pulso cuadrado, porque como ves el desfasaje depende de la frecuencia, y un pulso cuadrado tiene mucho contenido armónico.
Probalo con sinusoidales, que es la única señal para la cual el circuito va a cumplir su función de meter un retardo, para señales no sinusoidales actuará como un filtro.
Saludos


----------



## Swivel (Jul 1, 2008)

Hola, gracias por responderme.
Hoy pude probar el circuito con una señal sinusoidal y funciono rebien, no solo eso, también funciona tal cual el circuito de mabauti.

Lo probe usando un condensador de C=0,47uF, Rpot = 100kOhm, y las otras resistencias de 19kOhm, en el osciloscopio vi un barrido de aprox unos 135º o 3pi/4, la verdad funciona muy bien, lo importante es mantener siempre las 2 resistencias de igual tamaño y bueno el potenciometro del valor que deseemos, si las 2 resistencias no son iguales, al camiar la fase utilizando el potenciometro empieza a variar la amplitud de la señal de salida, hacia un lado crece y hacia el otro decrece.


----------

